# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  mini τηλεκοντρόλ (universal)

## waverunner

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Αγόρασα σήμερα από τα JUMBO ένα mini τηλεκοντρόλ για τηλεοράσεις με 1,5 ευρώ.
Λέει ότι το προγραματίζεις (με πολύ απλό τρόπο) για την κάθε τηλεόραση και μπορεί να την ανάβει, να την σβήνει, να ρυθμίζει τον ήχο και να αλλάζει κανάλια.
Παίζω μαζί του εδω και 3 ωρες που το αγόρασα ,το δούλεψα σε 4 διαφορετικές tv ...και..... ΌΝΤΩΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ :Lol: .
Γνωρίζει κανείς από τι αποτελείται και πως ακριβώς δουλεύει???

----------


## billys7

Έχει στη μνήμη του τους κωδικούς συχνοτήτων των τηλεκοντρόλ κάθε μάρκας τους οποίους ενεργοποιείς εσύ πατώντας κάποιο συνδυασμό κουμπιών σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες που σου δίνει.

----------


## staaronis3

Πως το προγραματίζεις;

----------


## waverunner

Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονία.
 Προγραμματίζεται πολύ απλά. Πατάς μαζί το κάτω κουμπι του volume και το πάνω chanel μέχρι να αρχίσει να αναβοσβήνει το λαμπάκι του τηλεχηριστηρίου. Τόυε πατάς το κόκκινο κουμπί συνεχόμενα(συνήθως 15-20 φορές) μέχρι να σβήσει η τηλεόραση. Όταν σβήσει πατάς ξανά πάνω ch και κάτω vol και ο κωδικός της συγκεκριμένης tv αποθηκεύεται.

----------


## alex-stag

Ρε παιδιά πήρα ακριβώς το ίδιο αλλα πέταξα τις οδηγίες.
Οταν πατάω ταυτόχρονα το volume και chanel δέν ανάβει το λαμπάκι...
Δεν μπορώ να το κάνω με τίποτα να δουλέψει...
Μπορεί να βοηθήσει κανένας???

----------


## gatoskilo

Waverunner, μήπως θα μπορούσες να μου πείς αν υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος για να γίνει reset η συσκευή; Κάποιο πρόβλημα έπαθε και το λαμπάκι σταματάει να αναβοσβήνει αφου το πατήσω 3 φορές. Μάλλον σβήστηκαν οι συχνότητες απο την μνήμη του.  :frown:

----------


## button

Υπάρχει ακόμα ??  έχω 2 Tv που τα έχει φτύσει το control και να δώσω 15-20 για κάθε control είναι ακριβό


Άλλα έχει πλακά είναι  γαμάτο θα αγόραζα ένα κιβώτιο

----------


## button

Α να βρήκα το ίδιο μονό που έχει 5€    μαλών πήραν μισώ μαγαζί με 1.5 και το πουλάνε με 5€

----------


## thomasskoy

εγω ειχα παρει ενα παρομοιο στα φαναρια κινεζικο μια χαρα αλλα καπως αλιως προγραματιζοταν το ειχε ενας μαυρος 3,5 ευρω.και το βρηκα και στο νετ.

----------


## button

http://www.clevermarket.gr/cart.asp?ITMID=2949

5€ έχει και 8€ μεταφορικά με ΕΛΤΑ  απλά έλεος

----------


## xifis

ρε παιδια μπας κ ξερει κανεις...εχω παρει κ γω απτα τζαμπο ενα τηλεκοντρολ για πολλες τηλεορασεις κ συσκευες αλλα εχω χασει τις οδηγιες προγραματισμου.
μοιαζει παρα πολυ σε αυτο http://www.summitsource.com/popup_image.php?pID=5398
διαφερει λιγο στο οτι εχει χρωματιστα τα κουμπια επιλογης συσκευης.οποιος εχει παει τζαμπο ξερει πιο εχω,δεν εχουν κ πολλα,το μινι που λετε,ενα αλλο τεραστιο κ αυτο που δειχνω στη φωτο.εκανε 3 ευρω νομιζω.

οποιος ξερει ας βοηθησει!!ευχαριστωωωωωω  :Smile:

----------


## petar

Το ιδιο προβλημα εχω κι εγω,υπαρχει λυση?




> Ρε παιδιά πήρα ακριβώς το ίδιο αλλα πέταξα τις οδηγίες.
> Οταν πατάω ταυτόχρονα το volume και chanel δέν ανάβει το λαμπάκι...
> Δεν μπορώ να το κάνω με τίποτα να δουλέψει...
> Μπορεί να βοηθήσει κανένας???

----------


## DIMITRISin

Φίλε?
Τελικα εκανες τπτ με το τηλεκοντρολ???
& σε εμενα κανει το ίΔΙο ρε γμτ!!!!!
(Δλδ, στην 3η φορα σταματαει!)
--ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ--
6974-666.166

----------


## elektronio

Τελικά τι λες να έκανε; 
Μετά από 5-8 χρόνια από τότε που έγραψαν τα μηνύματα εγώ λέω θα πέταξαν και τις τηλεοράσεις .... :hahahha:

----------

street (20-09-16)

----------


## street

το περιεργο ειναι οτι εχει ακομα το τηλεκοντρολ με το  1,5 ευρο που ουτε την λαικη  δεν το πουλαν τοσο 

αξιζει ενα review συσκευης  :Biggrin:

----------


## Fire Doger

Να ένα με 0.7$ link
Και ένα για 15m που έχει και learn (receiver για αντιγραφή φαντάζομαι) link

Δεν τα έχω δοκιμάσει

----------


## Kernel Panic

> Να ένα με 0.7$ link
> Και ένα για 15m που έχει και learn (receiver για αντιγραφή φαντάζομαι) link
> 
> Δεν τα έχω δοκιμάσει



Αυτά θέλουν και συνοδεία σμαρτφόνι 
οχι τίποτε άλλο, αλλά με το που είδα την φωτο απο το πρώτο ποστ,  η πρώτη σκέψη μου ήταν να πάρω ένα για την πεθερά.

----------


## picdev

Ρε τι εξυπνάδα είναι αυτή έμεινα τώρα 

Sent from my 2014813 using Tapatalk

----------


## DIMITRISin

τελικα????  Λυση?...Οδηγίες/το κουτι καποιος/μηπως!?
μου σβηνει στην 3η προσπαθεια!
sos-SOS-sos

----------


## betacord85

μπαταριες fresh smart guy...και οχι αυτες που εχει μεσα το jumbo...

----------

